# Something Different - A Dodo XMAS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Imagine the finest vodka... delicately flavoured with flakes of T1 premium carnauba... and you have ABSOLUT CARNAUBA. The world's first carnauba vodka, brought to you by the waxmeisters themselves, Dodo Juice.


























We have three to give away here with a little competition. One is Mango flavour, one is Blackcurrant and one is original. These are very rare and signed by pj and Dom. To win a bottle, all you need to do is to GIVE US A CHRISTMAS GIF (or jpg etc.) instead of a Christmas gift...

Just create something funky that sends xmas greetings to the Dodo and post it HERE. It could be a pic of something you've made, a clever bit of photoshopping, or just a scanned xmas card (but that will have a low chance of winning!). The BEST, MOST CREATIVE efforts will win. All entries must be in by next Wednesday 18th December 5pm UK time. The vodka gifts will then be sent out soon after, although postal delays mean we cannot promise that they will definitely arrive before Christmas.










Good luck to those entering - and Happy Christmas to each and every one of you from all of us at Dodo Juice. :wave:


----------

